# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Van welke sporten worden je benen slank?

## frgy

He, ik ben een lang meisje, bijna 17 jaar.
De verhouding tussen m&#39;n benen en m&#39;n bovenlichaam vind ik niet mooi. Ik heb brede heupen en stevige benen. M&#39;n gewicht is wel precies goed, maar ik zou graag willen weten welke sporten je kan beoefenen of wat je kan doen om je benen slanker te maken. :unsure: 
Ik ben namelijk bang dat door nog meer sporten of door bepaalde oefeningen m&#39;n benen inplaats van slanker, steviger worden.
Heeft er iemand tips of voorbeelden van sporten, waarbij je benen krijgt meer richting de modellenwereld? B) 
Ik zou ook graag willen weten wat wandelen doet voor je benen.
Ik hoop hierop veel reacties te krijgen.
Ik zou er veel aan hebben.
Groetjes en alvast bedankt.

----------


## bunny

hi&#33;&#33;&#33; ik heb ook best stevige benen en ben dus ook aan het zoeken om ze wat slanker te krijgen, vooral omdat ik steeds commentaar erop krijg. ik heb gehoord dat marathon lopen wel goed is. maar ik weet dat dus niet zeker.

----------


## Robbert78

Wandelen maakt je benen iets steviger. Zo te lezen zijn je benen niet vet, maar gespierd.

Heel simpel, dan kan je er nix aan doen. intensief je benen trainen heeft geen zin, daar worden ze alleen maar gespierder van.

Wat ik jou adviseer om veel cardio in de sportschool te doen, steps, fietsen, om zo je benen droog te trainen. dan verlies je vet, maar dan wel over je hele lichaam. Je kan namelijk niet plaatselijk vet verbranden. Het kan wel, maar dan niet met legale middelen&#33;&#33; Ik wil je namelijk niet aan gevaarlijke middeltjes helpen. 

op naar je sportschool dus.

suc6

Robbert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb ooit gehoord dat je benen juist moet strechen. Dus yoga oefeningen zijn goed om slanke benen te krijgen.

succes

----------


## Aliciaanoniem

Veel cardio in combinatie met krachttraining. Geen zware gewichten maar veel herhalingen doen. Ga maar paar keer per week (liefste om de dag, zodat je benen ook rust krijgen) 6 keer 20 herhalingen squaten. Of legraises, zijn ook heel goed.

Succes!

----------


## Gast3

van turnen en van yoga (wat al eens is genoemd) krijg je slanke benen.
zelf heb ik ook erg stevige benen. dit komt omdat ik intensief kickboks. en ook wegens fitness (oa ook cardio waar je wil dikke benen van kunt krijgen als je het te veel doet). 
momenteel ben ik ook bezig met yoga.. zodat ik weer slanke benen krijg..
succes ermee

----------


## nahid-gast

> ...Je kan namelijk niet plaatselijk vet verbranden. Het kan wel, maar dan niet met legale middelen!! Ik wil je namelijk niet aan gevaarlijke middeltjes helpen. 
> 
> op naar je sportschool dus.
> 
> suc6
> 
> Robbert


hej robbert... ik wil wel wat meer weten over die illegale middelen..kun je me wat evrtellen erover dan??

heb je msn ofsow.. voeg mij anders toe op [email protected]

tnx

ik wil t egt graag weten pliez

----------


## skydirk

lopen of fietsen en dan in combinatie met krachttraining. zwaar gewicht met weinig herhalingen of licht gewicht met veel herhalingen: maakt allemaal niet uit. liefst combineren. twee weken met zwaar gewicht, twee weken met licht gewicht. maar echt slanke benen zal je waarschijnlijk nooit krijgen omdat genetische aanleg hier vooral een grote rol speelt. maar met trainen zal je, als je geduld hebt, veel kunnen verbeteren. uiteraard moet je ook op je voeding letten. leeftijd speelt ook een rol. als je 45 bent, zal het wel veel moeilijker zijn om vet te doen verdwijnen dan als je 25 bent. dat je om te vermagern met een licht gewicht moet trainen, is een fabeltje. die fitnessvrouwen die op het podium staan, trainen ook wel degelijk met zware gewichten.

----------


## Liszy

Hoi!

Het is al een tijdje geleden maar ik vroeg me af of je ondertussen al slanke benen hebt kunnen ontwikkelen?

Ik zit nl. met hetzelfde probleem (geen vet, maar spieren) en wil echt het geheim ontdekken van sommige meisjes die te trots zijn om toe te geven wat ze er aan doen.

Iemand 'het geheim' al gevonden? :-)

----------


## Petra717

Ik heb begrepen dat Yoga en goed kan helpen, aangezien het je er aardig wat lenigheid mee ontwilkeld. Door die lenigheid gebruik je tijdens de Yoga je spieren op een andere manier... Waarmee je de spieren ook op een andere manier gebruikt en versterkt. Bij veel sporten werk je aan de zelfde spiergroepen... en worden de minder gebruikte zogenaamde 'tussen - spieren' nauwelijk onder druk gezet, dus in werking gezet. Waardoor de spieren alleen in de desbetreffende plekken zich ontwikkelen en sterker worden. 
Wat je ook vaak ziet is dat als iemand van sport wisseld, dat in het begin lijkt alsof de gene -die jaren lang veel gesport kan hebben- totaal geen conditie heeft. Dat komt dus, doordat de in de 'nieuwe' sport gewerkt met totaal verschillende spiergroepen... 
Bij Yoga, werk je meer aan de elastiteit van spieren, daarmee ontwikkel je ze ook, maar op een andere manier. 

toodles,
petra

----------


## umme

als je rent krijg je daardoor ook slanke benen?

----------


## jetske

Hardlopen, dat is zeker een goede manier om slanke benen te krijgen. Ga zeker geen krachttraining doen voor je benen. Met zware gewichten kweek je spieren en dus dikkere benen. Fietsen is op zich ook goed maar alleen in een zeer licht verzet (snel trappen dus). 
Ikzelf heb ook vrij stevige bovenbenen. Dit komt van het vele fietsen/wielrennen. Ook doe ik aan krachttraining. Je benen krijgen een mooie vorm maar worden zeker niet slanker.

----------


## Sylvia93

als 't goed is moet yoga idd wel werken ja,
ik heb zelf ook niet van die smalle bovenbenen,
maar dat komt omdat ik al 9 jaar aan volleybal doe :Big Grin: 
daarmee worden je beenspieren ook intens getraind en bouw je spieren op:S

----------


## YALDA

hallo ik ben een mijsje van 14 ik weet het 
ik heb zelf ook da probleem 
ik weet wel iets je moet een berg op moeten lopen of gwn wandelen berg op werkt heel goed

----------


## Sylvia93

mwah ik heb er niet zo'n problemen mee, ik ben nu zo ondertussen begonnen aan mn 10de jaar volleybal en bij volleybal is het gewoon dat je brede bovenbenen krijgt door de spieren die je opbouwt,

----------


## YALDA

Liszy Sommige Meisjes
Eten Niet Dan Ook Niet Sporten Dus
Na Een Tijdje Ben Je Je Spieren Kwijt

----------


## Sylvia93

whaha dat zou ik vooral niet doen, dan kweek je langzaam maar zeker een eetstoornis op.
we moeten eigenlijk gewoon blij zijn met wat we hebben, nobody is perfect :Big Grin:

----------


## YALDA

ik hoop ndat je mijn raad hebt opgevolgt en dat het werkt

----------


## Sylvia93

ehm ik snap het niet helemaal, probeer jij die liszy over te halen om én te stoppen met eten én te stoppen met sporten?
die raad zou ik echt niet opvolgen... lijkt me geen gezond plan.

----------


## jetske

Nou, uit eigen ervaring kan ik zeggen dat wanneer je stopt met sporten, idd smallere benen krijgt. Door letsel aan een been kon ik met dit been bijna geen kracht zetten. Alle kracht moest dus vanuit dat andere been komen. Traplopen, lopen, opstaan enz. Na 6 weken was het zwakke been een stuk dunner geworden. Vooral mijn bovenbeen. Dit kwam dus voor 100% door verlies van spiermassa.
Maar Liszy, ik vind gespierde benen toch wel veel mooier dan twee dunne soepstengels.

----------


## Sylvia93

haha ik vind dat je gelijk hebt ja wat gespierder is ook mooier,
en tis natuurlijk ook niet helemaal gezond om zomaar inene te stoppen met sporten alleen maar voor dunnere benen, dn worden ze vanzelf weer breder maar dan van het vet...
(bij jou was dit natuurlijk anders :Wink: )

xxx

----------


## Ronald68

Als je aan duursporten doet worden je benen dunnen, en van krachtsporten worden ze juist dikker. Vergelijk maar eens een marathon loper met een 100m sprinter. Het verschil is niet alleen alleen 2 uur en 4 minuten of 42095m, maar ook de omvang van de bovenbenen verschilt.

----------


## wicky453

ik sluit mij aan met de vorige sprekers, cardio te doen is het beste optie.

----------


## NationalePetra

Ga fietsen, hardlopen of lekker naar de sportschool. Dit helpt goed maar je kan er ook weer gespierde benen voor terug krijgen (waardoor ze toch weer dikker worden :P).

----------

